# Michelin Camping Tyres



## FREE (May 11, 2005)

Hi to you all, great site isentit ! Would any of my fellow travelers out there know where the cheapest supplier of Michelin CamperTyres would be ? Iam looking forward to hearing from you, Many Thanks Free


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sorry, Misread the title of this post, i thought you were giving them away :roll: 

There was a big supply problem with xc camping tyres a while back, not sure if the problem has been resolved. I'm sure someone here will know......

pete.

ps, welcome to the forums FREE, good to have you on board.


----------



## FREE (May 11, 2005)

*Michlin TYRES*

Thanks PJ


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

National tyres didn't have a problem finding them for me in Havant so I assume they can source them at any depot.....also matched lowest quote I reported


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

FREE,

Try:
http://www.micheldever.co.uk/products.html

Headley Tyres, Newbury Rd, Headley, Thatcham, Berkshire RG19 8LG 
Tel: 01635 268384

http://www.etyres.co.uk/car-tyres-uk

Dave


----------



## 95952 (Aug 6, 2005)

I have always found that this site:

http://www.mytyres.co.uk/

has got the best prices.


----------

